# LensTip review: Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art will melt your face



## ahsanford (Apr 14, 2017)

And there it is:
http://www.lenstip.com/501.1-Lens_review-Sigma_A_135_mm_f_1.8_DG_HSM_Introduction.html

From a sharpness perspective, the result is staggering (albeit only on a 5D3):
_
"Honestly, what I am supposed to write here? My admiration scale ended with the Sigma A 1.4/85 and the results of this lens are even better…Let me word it this way: if the Sigma in the frame centre performed as well as on the edge of full frame I would still enthuse about what a brilliant lens fell into my hands."_

Later, in the summary: *the Sigma wide open in the corners was sharper than the 135L was in the center of the frame at its sharpest aperture*. 

AF also looked good:

_"In studio conditions, where we use mainly the central autofocus point, there were almost no problems with the accuracy of the mechanism, with the number of misses never exceeding 2%. Sample shots outside were a bit a different story as I used side points of autofocus quite often. I didn’t notice any big mistakes but, with a shallow depth of field by f/1.8-2.0, even a small slip-up might be annoying. From f/2.8 upwards everything returned to norm."_

But it's far to early to tell if with the AF we have an 85 Art here (good) vs. 35/50 Art here (infuriatingly, randomly bad). Let's hope for the former, of course.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2017)

This link was posted earlier in the ongoing review thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32332.msg659974#msg659974


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> This link was posted earlier in the ongoing review thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32332.msg659974#msg659974



Yes, you and Chaitanya flagged it for us. 

I tend to start a new thread for each review so folks can discuss that review. It also brings in more people to the discussion as they don't need to wade into an ongoing multi-page thread.

- A


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > This link was posted earlier in the ongoing review thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32332.msg659974#msg659974
> ...



I wonder if a topic menu/catalog, then a thread list for each particular topic could be made available? Because I agree that starting a new thread for a particular review[er] is a good/helpful strategy so one doesn't have to scroll through page after page of comments. Not that I don't find comments - enjoyable, helpful, funny, frank, infuriating (rarely), insightful - useful, but having a thread for a specific review is better (in my humble opinion).


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 17, 2017)

I do hope that Sigma will develop a 400-500mm prime.


----------



## meywd (Apr 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> And there it is:
> http://www.lenstip.com/501.1-Lens_review-Sigma_A_135_mm_f_1.8_DG_HSM_Introduction.html
> 
> From a sharpness perspective, the result is staggering (albeit only on a 5D3):
> ...



I am looking forward to see images from a real world review (Bryan or Dustin), the good thing is that i can't afford the lens now, and that I have the 135mm f/2 L which even paired with the 2X II was amazing, still sharpness on this level is truly amazing


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 17, 2017)

meywd said:


> I am looking forward to see images from a real world review (Bryan or Dustin), the good thing is that i can't afford the lens now, and that I have the 135mm f/2 L which even paired with the 2X II was amazing, still sharpness on this level is truly amazing



If sharpness is the reason you call the 135L amazing, this testing would imply that your definition of 'amazing' may be about to change. 

- A


----------



## meywd (Apr 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to see images from a real world review (Bryan or Dustin), the good thing is that i can't afford the lens now, and that I have the 135mm f/2 L which even paired with the 2X II was amazing, still *sharpness on this level *is truly amazing
> ...



True, although to make sure its clear the bold part above is a reference to the sigma


----------



## docsmith (Apr 17, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I do hope that Sigma will develop a 400-500mm prime.



Like this one?

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/telephoto-lenses/500mm-f4-dg-os-hsm-s


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 17, 2017)

docsmith said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope that Sigma will develop a 400-500mm prime.
> ...



Yes, for $4K less. I'd settle for f/5 or f/5.6. It appears Sigma has made considerable improvement in AF. Although I haven't had any reason to complain about my 35mm Art.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 17, 2017)

To be honest, though, I do want this lens!


----------

